# Another new Coyote Handgun



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Another new Coyote Thumper. Yep the On Target Technologies Custom Stainless-Steel 14" 6mm T/CU Contender Barrel I ordered last spring finally arrived. Man this thing is a work of art, and worth the waite.

Upon receiving my new prize I promptly mounted up a 3x12x Burris LER Handgun Scope, and headed to the range with some Fireform Loads from a previous 6mm T/CU Contender barrel to sight it in and break the barrel in. Man was I surprised when these fireform loads were printing right around 3/4" for 5 shots at 100 yards.

Since Tuesday I have been searching for the just right load in formed brass. I have come up with a couple:

55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon Benchmark Powder. Results, 3045 FPS Average Velocity (with low extreme spreads and standard deviations), and sub 1" groups at 100 yards.

80gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon Benchmark Powder. Results, 2703 FPS Average Velocity (again low extreme spreads and standard deviations), and 5 shot groups at 100 yards hovering around the 3/4" mark.

I have a little fine tuning to do yet with Bullet Seating Depth, but I am almost ready for Coyotes Killin Time.

SD Handgunner


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW, Excellent wildcat cartridge. The 6mm TCU is a proven varmint getter.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes I have long been a fan of 6mm Cartridges in these Single Shot Handguns.

I finalized my loads today (well at least until I get the urge to try something different that is).

The loads I settled on are as follows:

#1: 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips 
29.0grs. of Hodgdon's Benchmark 
Federal Small Rifle Primers 
Winchester Fireformed Brass 
COL = 2.387" (which leaves .143" of the bullet in the case neck). 
Average Velocity = 3045 FPS 
Extreme Spread = 47 
Standard Deviation = 7.87 
Average Group Size (5 shot groups at 100 yards from the bench) = .823" (with the smallest group coming in at .690"

#2: 80gr. Nosler Ballitic Tip 
26.5grs. of Hodgdon's Benchmark 
Federal Small Rifle Primers 
Remington Nickel Plated Fireformed Brass 
COL = 2.400" (for this load the Seating Die Setting was accidently left the same as it was for the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips, which turned out to be a good thing). 
Average Velocity = 2703 FPS 
Extreme Spread = 48 
Standard Deviation = 8.12 
Average Group Size (5 shot groups at 100 yards from the bench) = .655" (with the smallest group coming in at .429"

#3: 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips (Fireform Load) 
14.5grs. Alliant Blue Dot 
Federal Small Rifle Primers 
Winchester Fireformed Brass 
COL = 2.387" (which leaves .143" of the bullet in the case neck). 
Average Velocity = 2758 FPS 
Extreme Spread = 31 
Standard Deviation = 7.28 
I haven't finished shooting groups with this load as yet, but so far it looks to be producing groups in the 1" range for 5 shots at 100 yards. This will be a short range varmint / plinking load to form cases with.

So far I am pleased with this barrel. Again THANKS MIKE for making a great product.

SD Handgunner


----------

